# How to Buy car as Tourist?



## expatlogic

Hey Guys,

Can I move to dubai without wanting to work there?

Can I buy a car just on the tourist visa?

Thanks


----------



## mayotom

expatlogic said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Can I move to dubai without wanting to work there?
> 
> Can I buy a car just on the tourist visa?
> 
> Thanks



You *can't* buy a Car unless you are a Resident/National.
to buy a car you must have a UAE licence, to get a UAE licence you must have Residency, you must also show residency to register your car.

Yes you can move here, but to get a visa to stay for a prolonged period you need to purchase a property worth more than AED1 million(this law is only been processed at the moment, so its not fully clarified yet) and this will allow you to stay for 6 months at a time, with a minimum period of 30 days out of the country between Visas. 

Depending on where you are from, there is the option of staying as a tourist, but you will need to leave the country every 30-40 days, the best way to do this is Drive to the Oman Border and get exit and entry stamp. there are 33 nationalities who are permitted to do this the following are the list _France, Italy, Germany, the Netherlands, Belgium, Luxembourg, Switzerland, Austria, Sweden, Norway, Denmark, Portugal, Ireland, Greece, Cyprus, Finland, Malta, Spain, Monaco, Vatican City, Iceland, Andorra, San Marino, Liechtenstein, United States (US), Canada, Australia, New Zealand, Japan, Brunei, Singapore, Malaysia, britain and Hong Kong _


----------



## mazdaRX8

you want to live here and not work?

BALLLIINNNN'


----------



## bdb

mayotom said:


> Yes you can move here, but to get a visa to stay for a prolonged period you need to purchase a property worth more than AED1 million(this law is only been processed at the moment, so its not fully clarified yet) and this will allow you to stay for 6 months at a time, with a minimum period of 30 days out of the country between Visas.


Ahmm...you also need to have a monthly income of 10000 dhs. 

I dont know what to do. Should I buy an apartment here in the UAE where I would have to leave the country every 6months or should I buy one in Europe ? Hmmm...Europe ....UAE...Europe....UAE. I think I will go for UAE since I am a total idiot


----------



## expatlogic

Mayotom,

I am a US citizen. I dont have a problem driving to oman for a visa run - but will I be able to buy a car to drive to oman on a tourist visa?

If not what is the easiest way for me to become a resident without buying a home or working in dubai (i dont need a work permit).


----------



## mayotom

expatlogic said:


> Mayotom,
> 
> I am a US citizen. I dont have a problem driving to oman for a visa run - but will I be able to buy a car to drive to oman on a tourist visa?
> 
> If not what is the easiest way for me to become a resident without buying a home or working in dubai (i dont need a work permit).



Sorry to say but its just not possible, even if you married a local, it would be difficult, if you are a woman and marry a local man he can sponsor you, if you are a man marrying a local woman she find it difficult to sponsor you.


there are ways to do it, but not strictly the legal way.


1. you can befriend somebody who owns a company and ask them to sponsor you, you will appear on their books as an employee, therefore a full resident and you can buy your car.

2. Set up your own company in a free zone, costs can vary but generally you will need at least AED40,000 this will enable you to issue a visa to yourself, the company can be some sort of consultancy company, where you are its only client. this will also enable you to issue visas to other people ( who you employ).

3. Buy a visa from a company like in 2. above on the black market, however I wouldn't like to think about the consequences of getting caught.



As for buying a car, once again, you must be a resident before you can own a car... but if you want to buy a car and put it in my name I really don't mind, as long as its something I like and I can use it as much as I want. :focus:

hope this helps

mayotom


----------



## expatlogic

Thanks Mayo that helps alot!


----------



## expatlogic

Hello Mayotom,

do you know of any companys that I can buy a visa from?

Thanks


----------



## mayotom

expatlogic said:


> Hello Mayotom,
> 
> do you know of any companys that I can buy a visa from?
> 
> Thanks



Sorry no...

its a very risky affair for anybody involved, possible prison time. and that is not pleasant in this country

to check out establishing a freezone company there are lots of adverts in the classifieds of the news papers which you will find online, popular papers are Gulf News, Khaleej Times, the national

also you will find information at Free Zones UAE

probably best to talk to them and see what can be done


just been curious, why have you set your mind on the UAE?


.


----------



## Elphaba

expatlogic said:


> Hello Mayotom,
> 
> do you know of any companys that I can buy a visa from?
> 
> Thanks


That is illegal so you will not get advice on that subject here.

Quite simply, to reside in Dubai you require the proper visas. Only a resident can buy a car and non-residents/tourists may hire a car with an International Driving Permit.

-


----------



## expatlogic

Hey Mayo,

I chose Dubai because I move around and Id like to spend some time there (a year or so).


----------



## mazdaRX8

well, I suggest renting a car if you are going to be here for a year or so. Tons of rental companies that do it monthly/yearly rentals.

Getting a resident visa just to buy a car in UAE would not be something I would suggest.


----------



## expatlogic

What about renting a house? schooling for child? utilities? etc...

can I do all these without residency?



mazdaRX8 said:


> well, I suggest renting a car if you are going to be here for a year or so. Tons of rental companies that do it monthly/yearly rentals.
> 
> Getting a resident visa just to buy a car in UAE would not be something I would suggest.


----------



## Elphaba

expatlogic said:


> What about renting a house? schooling for child? utilities? etc...
> 
> can I do all these without residency?



No you can't. You require a resident visa for all of those. As previously advised, you cannot live in the UAE without a proper visa.

-


----------



## mayotom

Elphaba said:


> No you can't. You require a resident visa for all of those. As previously advised, you cannot live in the* UK* without a proper visa.
> 
> -


Have you forgotten where you live Elphaba? you must be missing the UK



expatlogic said:


> What about renting a house? schooling for child? utilities? etc...
> 
> can I do all these without residency?


expatlogic

if a UAE national wanted to do all this in the US, would your government allow this: No

its reciprocal, just not going to happen.


Sorry


----------



## Elphaba

mayotom said:


> Have you forgotten where you live Elphaba?


Oops! I was in the UK last week and haven't had my coffee yet this morning! 

:confused2:



-


----------



## ami1

mayotom said:


> Sorry to say but its just not possible, even if you married a local, it would be difficult, if you are a woman and marry a local man he can sponsor you, if you are a man marrying a local woman she find it difficult to sponsor you.
> 
> 
> there are ways to do it, but not strictly the legal way.
> 
> 
> 1. you can befriend somebody who owns a company and ask them to sponsor you, you will appear on their books as an employee, therefore a full resident and you can buy your car.
> 
> 2. Set up your own company in a free zone, costs can vary but generally you will need at least AED40,000 this will enable you to issue a visa to yourself, the company can be some sort of consultancy company, where you are its only client. this will also enable you to issue visas to other people ( who you employ).
> 
> 3. Buy a visa from a company like in 2. above on the black market, however I wouldn't like to think about the consequences of getting caught.
> 
> 
> 
> As for buying a car, once again, you must be a resident before you can own a car... but if you want to buy a car and put it in my name I really don't mind, as long as its something I like and I can use it as much as I want. :focus:
> 
> hope this helps
> 
> mayotom


hi am new to this forum just a question i i have a rak freezone licence can i still do an show in dubai in one of their nightclubs i would be bringing in a artist from uk to perform for two nights in a nightclub my licence is for events management and consultancy and services


----------



## expatlogic

mayotom said:


> Have you forgotten where you live Elphaba? you must be missing the UK
> 
> 
> 
> expatlogic
> 
> if a UAE national wanted to do all this in the US, would your government allow this: No
> 
> its reciprocal, just not going to happen.
> 
> 
> Sorry


Mexicans do it in the USA all the time...


----------

